# Wanted a girl, got twin boys.



## Dark_Star

All my life I've had my heart set on having a girl I could do girly things with... teach how to knit and sew, go shopping, paint tiny fingernails, buy little frilly things. I've always been extremely feminine, I wear a dress or skirt 90% of the time and I can't remember the last time I went out without nail polish and lipstick on. Sure I am deep into more masculine pursuits such as working in IT, I obtained a science degree, am a sci-fi TV series nut, play computer games, and love horror movies... but I have always identified as being strongly female. 

Most of all I wanted a girl I could stay close with all my life, boys tend to leave as soon as they discover women. 

I found out today both of my twins are boys.

Not sure how to cope with this all. I'm not excited about being pregnant anymore. I'm not even interested in buying baby things or nesting. I had a breakdown in WalMart earlier while looking at yarn for baby blankets. I couldn't buy any. I haven't even bothered to tell my family yet.


----------



## Hb.x

I'm sorry you're feeling this way. I felt like this too when I found out I was having a boy, my gender scan was the same day my uncle died and we named my son after my dad so I felt like I was trying to replace the dead and I wasn't happy. However I soon felt my little baby kicking and everything changed. And the second your babies are born you won't even remember feeling like this!

I wouldn't change my little boy for the world. Although he's very boyish, very rough and tumble and loves football and cars, he's such a mama's boy and cuddles and kisses me every day. His first word was mama and as soon as he sees me his arms are outstretched for me. 

Little boys love their mama's very much, and I hope this makes you feel a bit better :flower:


----------



## LunaBean

Im sorry :( I have my gender scan 2mro and so want a girl. My boy is also a mamas boy,loves princesses and painting his nails and we go on adventures, but I want a girl as its a different bond


----------



## Hb.x

FX for you lunabean! Let us know how you get on :flower:


----------



## george83

Massive hugs to you. We had our third - and final baby - 6 weeks ago and they are all boys. I completely understand how you must be feeling now. I purposely didn't find out the gender at our 20 week scan as I thought I'd be too disappointed at hearing its a boy. I'm sure you'll feel differently when your babies are here but the longing doesn't just go away.

Congratulations on twins though - what a blessing


----------



## Caelli86

My twins are both boys aswell and I was desperately hoping for a girl aswell, I too had a few breakdowns. 
It does get a bit easier and you will start to enjoy buying blue bits, but I still well up when I see baby girls or pink stuff &#128554;
There's not much you can do about it and it's not the babies fault so try to cheer up (that's what I keep telling myself)


----------



## katherinegrey

When your boys are born they will become your whole world, and you will love them regardless of gender. 
I'm not saying you won't want a daughter, but you'll love your boys so much it will matter less, even if it always matters a little. 
I have two boys who I adore, but like you, I'm very feminine and feel I would have identified better with a girl. Not true, you'll learn to identify with your boys. He'll bring you a toy train and you'll love it because the smile on his face is the best thing about that train.


----------



## MommyPrice

I know how you feel :hugs: I have two boys already, and recently found out the twins I'm carrying are also boys. This was our last time to try for a girl, and I know my husband is absolutely devastated that he'll never have a Daddy's girl, walk her down the aisle, and I'll never have someone to go prom/wedding dress shopping with and to help her through her own pregnancy one day. 

I know I will love them with all my heart when they get here, but I know in the mean time that I'll also mourn the loss of the daughter I'll never have. :cry:

There really isn't anything I can say to make you feel better - I know! But, just know that we're here for you if you need to vent


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hugs to you. I'm extremely girly and feminine and have a little boy. You'd be surprised at all the lovely boy stuff there is out there, I had a lot of fun buying for my little boy before he was born and didn't feel I was missing out in that respect because there were soo many nice clothes and bits and pieces. Even now he's fun to dress up and I love choosing and buying all his clothes. Obviously there's more to it than that but just thought I'd add that baby boys are just as fun to shop for :) As everyone else is saying, you will feel differently when you see your little babies but I know it's hard at the moment. :hugs: x


----------

